# [Kaufberatung/Diskussion] Forellenangel Fließgewässer



## WhatTheDuck (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Angel Kollegen,

ich hol hier mal ein kleines bisschen zur Hintergrundgeschichte aus.
Meine Familie, Vater, Bruder und Schwester angelt eigentlich schon immer und das halbwegs regelmäßig, in den letzten Jahren wird es vorallem wieder mehr. Wir haben hier glücklicherweise die Möglichkeit an einem Stauauslass (Fließgewässer) zu fischen der mit ausreichend Forellen besetzt ist, es gibt hier selten mal Ausnahme Fänge, wie nen Aal oder nen Huchen den wir rausgezogen haben, aber zu 98% hängt am Haken eine Bach- oder Regenbogenforelle.

Woran es bei uns gewaltig fehlt ist das Angelequipment, das liegt unter anderem an meinem Vater der grundsätzlich bei jedem Sportequipment spart solange es nur geht, aber auch mein Bruder und ich hätten längst hier mal Nachrüsten müssen. Wir haben unteranderem eine 20€ Angel vom Netto im Einsatz .


Nach einigen Recherchen habe ich daher meinem Vater zum letzten Geburtstag folgende Rute gekauft: (die Angel haben wir bisher noch nicht nutzen können)
*Daiwa Ninja LT Angelrolle 2000
Daiwa Legalis Spinning Raubfischrute*



und würde mir diese hier bestellen:
*Konger Stallion Hybrid Medium**​*Daiwa 20 Legalis LT 2000    *​

Wir sind bisher nur Ruten mit einer Langsamen Aktion gewohnt und im ersten Moment hat sich die Daiwa Legalis daher sehr Merkwürdig angefühlt.

Profil:

Zielfisch: Regen- und Bachforellen (Die Bach werden bis zu 70cm)
Köder: Spinner (Hier liegt der Fokus), Pose, Spoon
Gewässer: Fließgewässer mit Teils ruhigen Stellen, Boden Teilweise vermoost und Hänger daher keine Seltenheit und Wurfgenauigkeit ist ein großer Vorteil, da man häufig in den Stauauslaus reinwirft da sich dort Forellen befinden die sich von Resten aus dem Stausee ernähren.
Budget: 80-180 €, Preis/Leistung ist für mich ein wichtiger Faktor


Nun zur Frage: Ich versuch mich immer selber über solche Themen zu informieren, aber teilweise verliert man die Übersicht und ist mit den zig Informationen etwas überfordert. Passen beide Angeln in mein vorgebenes Profil? War die Stärke der Angeln die richtige Entscheidung. Gundsätzlich ist mir möglichst leichtes Equipment wichtig, aber für Ultra Leicht scheinen mir 70cm Bachforellen einfach zu schwer und der Drill wäre unnötig lange und zu stressig für den Fisch. Die Daiwa Rute mit der Schnellen Aktion fühlt sich sehr ungewohnt, ist aber laut meinen Recherechen die richtige Entscheidung zum Spinnen und zielsicher werfen, lieg ich hier richtig?


Danke im vorraus und Petri Heil



​


----------



## Orothred (19. September 2021)

Warum eigentlich nicht UL? Ich habe diese Kombo:

*UL-Rute*
*Passende Rolle
Schnur darf auch nicht fehlen*

Habe damit in Dänemark schon die ein oder andere brachiale Forelle rausgeholt, und über Preis-Leistung brauchen wir hier denke ich nicht reden....


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht UL? Ich habe diese Kombo:
> 
> *UL-Rute*
> *Passende Rolle
> ...


Deine Rutenempfehlung ist eine Schnur und welche der 9 gezeigten Rollen ist jetzt die, die du hier wirklich meinst?


----------



## Orothred (20. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deine Rutenempfehlung ist eine Schnur und welche der 9 gezeigten Rollen ist jetzt die, die du hier wirklich meinst?



Da ging wohl was schief mit dem Rutenlink, ist angepasst.

Der Link von der Rolle verlinkt doch direkt auf die Daiwa Ninja LT 1000? Zumindest macht er das, wenn ich draufklick


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Der Link von der Rolle verlinkt doch direkt auf die Daiwa Ninja LT 1000? Zumindest macht er das, wenn ich draufklick


Ja,funktioniert bei mir auch.
Wenn man die Amazon links nicht kennt isses halt vielleicht etwas verwirrend das daneben gleich noch verfügbare Modelle Angezeigt werden.
Und das man sich durch etliche Werbung scrollen muss bis man ganz unten bei der eigentlichen Beschreibung landet.


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2021)

Das es nicht zu Off Topic wird schreib ich nicht ne Empfehlung dazu:
(Falls sich der Thread Ersteller nochmal meldet).

Die Erste Spinncombo finde ich optimal für das Einsatzgebiet. 
Die Rute wird aber warscheinlich mit ner 3000er Rolle etwas besser Ausbalanciert sein.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Länge der Rute drauf an.
Die gibts ja in verschiedenen Längen.

Ich würde ja an so ner ( Staustufe) wenns eine große ist.
Trennen. 
Einmal ne Ordentliche Spinncombo .
Wie oben geschrieben. 

Dann ne feine Posen Rute.
Mit der man Posen,Bombarden oder mal nen Spirolino ordentlich weit rausbekommen.

Ne Floatrute mit ca. 3,30-3,60 m Länge finde ich dafür optimal. 
Damit kann man auch gut Bodentaster oder mal ein leichteres Futterkörbchen Fischen.

Für die Spinnrute ne feine geflochtene. 
Für die Float ne gute Mono.
Dann hast eigentlich viel Möglichkeiten abgedeckt. 


Zum Thema UL nch kurz.
Ich fische auch gern mit UL.
Hab bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. 
Allerdings war die Bachforellen größe auch bisher bei max. 45 cm.

Man bekommt ja auch mit er Fliegen Rute große Fische raus. 
Allerdings würde ich grad als Neuling auf dem Gebiet (Spinnrute usw..) erst mal mit ner mittleren Combo anfangen. 
Und grad an nem großen Gewässer.


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2021)

Gute Ratschläge, der TE hat aber seine Frage am 11.5. gestellt und hat sich seit 1.6. nicht blicken lassen ...


----------



## Minimax (20. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich nicht UL? Ich habe diese Kombo:
> 
> *UL-Rute*
> *Passende Rolle
> ...


Wo wir gerade dabei sind (schade das der TE sich nicht mehr hat blicken lassen), gibt es eigentlich zwingende Gründe dafür,  Tackleempfehlungen immer nur als reine Links ohne Erkennbarkeit des Produkts zu geben?

Denn erstens muss man sich dann umständlich auf Shopseiten klicken, auf die man vllt. garnicht  möchte, und dann auch nochmL durch das Cookieblabla klicken, bis man endlich die Rute oder Rolle erkennen kann.
Zweitens ändern sich sowohl Modelle als vor allem auch die Shopseiten über die Zeit, so das nach einiger Zeit die Links nirgendwo mehr hinführen oder zu ganz anderen Produkten.
Dann war die freundliche Empfehlung für die künftigen Leser für die Katz.

Da wärs doch für den aktuellen wie zukünftigen Leser viel angenehmer und nützlicher zu schreiben:
'Ich empfehle die Rute Daimano Miraculus XX, in 3,30' als sich selbst und dem Leser den umständlichen und vergänglichen Link-Schleiertanz anzutun?
Nur als freundlich gemeinter Vorschlag  
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (20. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind (schade das der TE sich nicht mehr hat blicken lassen), gibt es eigentlich zwingende Gründe dafür,  Tackleempfehlungen immer nur als reine Links ohne Erkennbarkeit des Produkts zu geben?
> 
> Denn erstens muss man sich dann umständlich auf Shopseiten klicken, auf die man vllt. garnicht  möchte, und dann auch nochmL durch das Cookieblabla klicken, bis man endlich die Rute oder Rolle erkennen kann.
> Zweitens ändern sich sowohl Modelle als vor allem auch die Shopseiten über die Zeit, so das nach einiger Zeit die Links nirgendwo mehr hinführen oder zu ganz anderen Produkten.
> ...


Hört, hört!


----------



## Orothred (20. September 2021)

Das Ding per Klick gleich kaufen zu können empfinde zumindest ich als nicht unpraktisch. Allerdings hast du Recht, man könnte in den Linktext auch reinschreiben, um was es sich handelt


----------



## Minimax (20. September 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Das Ding per Klick gleich kaufen zu können empfinde zumindest ich als nicht unpraktisch. Allerdings hast du Recht, man könnte in den Linktext auch reinschreiben, um was es sich handelt


Cool, Dankeschön


----------



## Forelle74 (20. September 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Gute Ratschläge, der TE hat aber seine Frage am 11.5. gestellt und hat sich seit 1.6. nicht blicken lassen ...


Hab ich auch schon gesehen. 
Vielleicht meldet er sich auch nie wieder. 
Aber es gibt sicher auch andere die davon nutzen tragen.


----------

